# Did Your Parent(s) Help With Cost Of Egg Freezing/Fertility Treatment?FEE PAID



## Eimear1981 (Jul 6, 2012)

Hello,

I am writing about the growing trend for parents to help their daughters with the costs of fertility treatment, for a leading glossy magazine.

I would like to speak to women who had financial help from their parent/parents to either freeze their eggs or have fertility treatment.
Ideally you and your parent will be happy to be ID'd, you will receive a readback of your interview to ensure you are happy with it, and be paid a small fee for your time.

If you are interested in speaking with me I am on [email protected]

Thanks.


----------

